# Getting old is not fun!



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

This is a laugh with me or I might cry post lol also you young people enjoy being young!! 
I am a pretty active person just with my day to day chores. But I must admit it has been a long time since I have put some major miles in a saddle, or on foot. 
So yesterday and the day before I have been helping my parents gather cattle since my husband is on vacation and can be the taxi driver for my son. The first day I pull my old mare out and saddle her up. We rode up this mountain and found some cows. A example of what is as like, if you look at the closest mountain in this picture you can see the meadow and that is where we found them. We get them down and it’s getting dark. We tried to set up the portable corral but the battery was dead. We didn’t want to loose them so I offered to just walk them in on foot. 6.3 miles later and I got them! 








The next morning I am sore but off i saddle up and take off. I find some tracks and am following them. This is all where we had that major fire last year. Where it didn’t burn too hot, enough to burn the young trees up, it cause them to kinda curl over. In this picture you see what I’m talking about








One of those stupid trees got the hood of my vest. I tried to stop my old mare but I’m 99% sure she laughed at me as she kept going. So down I went. I jokingly tell people that once I hit 30 I learned I didn’t bounce any more. Yep still don’t bounce. So I was pretty much done for but still went on. 8 ours later and im hating life. We get all the cows loaded and went home. 
This morning I turned the big 37. I woke up stiff and sore. Im debating on getting out of bed or spending the day in bed lol and I hear my chickens and turkeys going off. I stiffly roll over and look out the window and another dang coyote is trying to get in! So I suck it up and take off running threw the house to get a gun. Hit my beautiful hard wood floor and down I went. Hurt my knee but im going to kill this sucker so jump up and hobble to the gun case and grab a gun. Well guess my eyes also aged badly as well because I missed the dang thing! 
I have to check on some cows in another field so I hit the market for something for my knee because this is what I have going on







patch myself up in the parking lot and off I go. Get there and the trough is only half way full. Walk the pipe line and find a break. Get that all fixed up and head home. Turkeys are going off so I, slowly this time, get the gun and go outside. Dang hawk got one of the chickens. At this point I’m over the day. I just want to feed the cows and go to bed. 
I feed the cows, and my husband asks what I want for dinner. He takes my birthday more serious then I do. So he gets me some BBQ. I eat and go to put the left overs and their awesome BBQ sauce away and drop the sauce. He sees I’m done and going to blow so sends me to bed  so here I am drinking a margarita and hoping 37 is not as cursed as it’s letting on to be


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Ouch! Happy birthday, or maybe, I hope you have a happier day-after birthday! Thinking about it now, it's been quite a few years since I've fallen off a horse. I was just a little kid then so I'm sure it would hurt now way more than I remember it hurting. Lol


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

Oh no. I did chuckle reading it and cringed too. I’ve had those days. If your misery would like some company, the last time I unintentionally left a saddle, I was about 35 and bucked off a cinchy horse that I mistakenly let someone else saddle. And it was witnessed by a handful of people I barely knew, so of course I had to act as fine as possible. Oh man, I was hurting and continued to be sore for weeks. 

Maybe you were getting all the cruddy luck out of the way early, so you can more fully enjoy your 37th year of life.  

I do have to say, after all that, dropping the sauce would have been my tipping point and I probably would have lost my mind. 

We share a birthday month (I’ll be turning 43 next week) so I’m further down this road. Anyway, I hoped the margaritas helped make it a somewhat happy birthday.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Ouch!
Happy Birthday!
I prescribe Advil and a long soak in the tub....yep, it sucks getting old...just wait till you hit 60. LOL
Ranchers and farmers are the toughest folks I know. You just keep doing what needs done...it just gets done slower as you get older. 🤫🥺
In a couple of years you’ll wish you could do as much as you do now!

Hang in there!


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

Happy Birthday. Seems like the past couple of days has been an experience for you, and you found the remedy to calm the hard knocks thrown your way. It'll get better soon.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I admit..I giggled. Some days we should just stay in bed!! Happy Birthday!! 
Yesterday was my hubs and my 41st anniversary. We share a good day 😁 so guess I'm old enough to be your mother 😅🤣


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

happybleats said:


> I admit..... so guess I'm old enough to be your mother 😅🤣


Yep, me too lol


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

No no I’m not going to think about 60s. My mom swears 40 was when things went south for her so I don’t even want to look past that right now lol 
Fizzygoat what day is your birthday? I was 30 the last time I got bucked off. I have to admit that hurt a lot worse then this and I had softer ground. That was when I came to the conclusion I don’t bounce any more. 
But today is off to a better start. I got up early to watch for the coyote so no racing threw the house lol as long as I can get everything ready for this storm without getting hurt it will be a great day lol
And thank you for the birthday wishes. I hope 38 is better


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Aw come on... I had my daughter 2 months before my 40th and compared to now, it was a piece of cake lol. Sixty isn’t horrible because you have (hopefully) learned to work smarter, rather than harder. 
As long as you take care of yourself, allow yourself to heal now instead of powering through things you’ll still be riding into your later years. 
Quick story...My grandfather rode his horse until two weeks before his 88th birthday. The only reason he stopped is his “new” Young doctor told him to get a flu shot (1st ever) and he got Gillian Barrett syndrome and darn near died from it....his advice, stick with old school tried and true and let your body do what it needs to to get better....
So, here’s to a wonderful year and many more to come 😃


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Ouch, happy birthday. 🎁🎊🎉 😀


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Awww your grandpa sounds like he was great. I definitely like his advise! I like old school tried and true. Yes there are a lot of new ideas and information out there with everything but I sure like most of the old school stuff lol but sometimes I feel like I have the kind of a child and soul of a old woman  
Thank you toth


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Well now I just feel silly. My body feels pretty darn old from shoveling compost by hand all morning and I'm only 22 😝. That's it, no more complaining from me about how tired/sore I feel until I'm actually old enough to justify it. 😅 

Well anyway, Happy Birthday, Jessica, even though by the sound of it it hasn't been a very happy one so far! 😉


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Happy Birthday, Jessica! Hopefully you got all the aches and pains out of the way now- so you have a great upcoming year! 

I can still outwork my grown kids- Oldest just turned 40. It just takes a little longer and I don't run or throw hay! I always say that I don't have 
to run fast, only faster than the other person if being chased by a bear, (none around here) wolf (none, either) or a scary turkey! 
As far as falling off a horse- or even riding one- youch, it's been awhile- I rode for 40+ years, show, rodeo, lessons, pleasure, etc. 
Then things changed, grandmother died who owned my horse barn, evil Aunt took it over, so horses all sold and I've been afoot for quite awhile. 

Something all you youngsters should know about getting old- take care of your back now! Seriously- I wish I had listened to that when I was 20. Lift
with your legs, hold the load close to your body and don't sit around alot. Keep moving and eat as well as you try and feed your animals!


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

@Goats Rock Yep! You’re 100% right. Take care of your back and knees!
My boy (37) has bad back problems. While my knees are shot I can still out work him because of good body mechanics. (That and working smarter) lol 🤫☺😉


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

Jessica84 said:


> Fizzygoat what day is your birthday? I was 30 the last time I got bucked off. I have to admit that hurt a lot worse then this and I had softer ground. That was when I came to the conclusion I don’t bounce any more.


Mine is the 27th. And I was bucked off in an arena, so soft ground, and my body made a divot down right through the disced dirt to the core of the earth (slight exaggeration), so I don’t bounce either. 🤣



MellonFriend said:


> Well now I just feel silly. My body feels pretty darn old from shoveling compost by hand all morning and I'm only 22 . That's it, no more complaining from me about how tired/sore I feel until I'm actually old enough to justify it.


You’re the age of my youngest and I always shush him when he starts to complain about being sore. I swear he has more aches and pain than I do. Lol. 



Goats Rock said:


> Keep moving and eat as well as you try and feed your animals!


Oh man, that’s advice I should take. I’m so picky about my animals’ food and sadly know more about their nutritional needs than my own.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

My oldest is 40 and my youngest is 15 and we have every age between. I'm normally in very good health with little complaints. Doing 30+goats hooves in one day... These last few years kicked my butt, but I'm fighting back. I'm planning to run my farm solo when my last kiddos heads off in the world so I better be ready. 💪


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Happy Birthday my dear friend. All I can say is I was 42, still doing competition rides, when my body decided ...if you fall off a horse, clearing that 6ft rail. You dont stand right back up. You crawl around trying to breathe. Yep...some of us are just stubborn. I still ride for pleasure. But the last time I went trail riding I was in my 50s, and my mare bumped a tree with a huge wasp nest in it. That was a fun ride fir sure. She could pass all the other horses going down that hillside. She had 18 wasp stings on her,I had 5. We looked like beat up 💩
So been there. Just use alot of salon pas on the sore muscles & your young & quick to recover! Lol💝
Hope you have a great year. Maybe you got thru all the yucky stuff that 1st day!


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

First. Happy lateish birthday!!! Yes. Gettin old is for the birds! Any tinny booboo seems such a bit one now a days for us too lol! Takes forever to heal if you didnt mess up something really well and need to see the dumb doc. Oye! Then you get the visit from “aurthur”... he is the one thing i most hate i think. He is the cause of a lot of the old fart miseries. Let hubby baby you for a day or two! Sounds like he can make sure everyone is fed and that is what matters right. Hope the knee a d soreness goes away soon.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

GoatsRock YES!!! I remember as a kid my grandma telling me to do this and also take care of my body because one day it will catch up to me. I did NOT take the lifting with your legs serious at all, and of course I was young and just couldn’t imagine her being right. I really wish I had listened to her. Yes I am still considered fairly young but I was a walking accident. I was ran over at 5, shattered my right pelvis down to my pubic bone. My spine and pelvis actually came apart. They had to reset me and since they couldn’t just stick me in a cast they drilled pins threw my knees with cables that went up and then down and attached to weights to keep me in position. If anyone should have listened to her I really should have lol
MellonFriend you have every right to complain. I hate having to do a physically intense chore that I don’t normally do. You use muscles that you don’t everyday. Here soon I will be complaining about cutting wood. But by the end of winter it’s going to be no big deal, then repeat next year  
Goofygoat my son gets cocky at me every now and then. He just did tonight while covering the hay. Needless to say by the time we got done I told him not to forget I may be a girl but I am still stronger then you are lol
And you will do it happybleats! I have no doubt. A lot of the cow responsibilities have been handed down to me. At first I was like how can I do that with 2 younger kids!? But I have learned just a few changes and smart thinking goes a long ways to make things easier. 
Oh gosh Moers. Before the fire there were yellow jackets so bad every summer. We would go along and we would see the cows run with their tails up. We knew what it was. When the Forrest is badly over grown there is only one trail so no going around the nest. We would have to wait until the cows got ahead and run as fast as the horses would go and hope they didn’t get stung. Sometimes it worked and other times we held on for dear life. My favorite though is when we are riding along and come across a rattle snake. Horses almost jump out from under you (or they do and result in broken arm number two lol) and your just trying to find the dang thing to know which way to get away from it. 
Sfwife we have a big storm coming in so I plan on doing very little the next few days. Unless we flood, which there is a good chance of that happening. The goats have a big square bale, 6” in 2 days should help with the watering and all the birds have barrels full of food. I saw that Netflix had Cold Mountain to watch so that is my plan for tomorrow


----------



## JML Farms (Jan 1, 2021)

Happy birthday! Just wait till you hit 40 and discover your arms are too short to read small print. (If you don't know what I'm talking about, you will). The older I get the more I agree with the saying "Youth is much too precious to be wasted on the young". I'll be 45 (I think) next month. Funny thing is my mind doesn't age, but my body does and this gets me in lots of trouble sometimes. Enjoy what youth you have left! Life is a beautiful journey.


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

MellonFriend said:


> Well now I just feel silly. My body feels pretty darn old from shoveling compost by hand all morning and I'm only 22 😝. That's it, no more complaining from me about how tired/sore I feel until I'm actually old enough to justify it. 😅
> 
> Well anyway, Happy Birthday, Jessica, even though by the sound of it it hasn't been a very happy one so far! 😉


I have 2 (two) grandchildren around your age and they both avoid physical labor as much as possible. They go at a grunt project all out, hoping to hurry up and finish the "cave man" task at hand. Meanwhile, working steadily alongside and appearing to be a slow poke, I'm still good to go while they need a long restive break. Working smart, not hard, is a learned behavior that maturity teaches the young as they age, sometimes.


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

NigerianNewbie said:


> I have 2 (two) grandchildren around your age and they both avoid physical labor as much as possible. They go at a grunt project all out, hoping to hurry up and finish the "cave man" task at hand. Meanwhile, working steadily alongside and appearing to be a slow poke, I'm still good to go while they need a long restive break. Working smart, not hard, is a learned behavior that maturity teaches the young as they age, sometimes.


Well my excuse is that I only became a farmer two years ago, so my body isn't used to it yet. I personally love physical work, but it doesn't mean I'm not going to complain afterwards! 😆 I do need to be more careful about my back, the women in my family have history of weak backs and I'm certainly falling into that category too.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

JML Farms said:


> Happy birthday! Just wait till you hit 40 and discover your arms are too short to read small print. (If you don't know what I'm talking about, you will). The older I get the more I agree with the saying "Youth is much too precious to be wasted on the young". I'll be 45 (I think) next month. Funny thing is my mind doesn't age, but my body does and this gets me in lots of trouble sometimes. Enjoy what youth you have left! Life is a beautiful journey.


That is me too! I usually feel like I’m still a teenager then I am rudely reminded I am not. I am not looking forward to 40 at all.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Oh my, now I feel anciently old. 😳

Things are getting harder to do. 
Aches and pains and still doing it at the ripe old age of 60. Well, I will be 60 on Halloween, LOL 😝

Getting super close to retiring out of the goats. Body is telling me now.
Trimming goats is a tough to do now.

Was slammed off my feet onto the ground by a huge buck a few years ago. Was pretty bruised on one side, was in tears with pain, my back and shoulder took a good slam.
Of course not going to count all the times throughout the years of ouch moments, LOL. 🤪

Hanging in there as long as I can.


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

toth boer goats said:


> Oh my, now I feel anciently old. 😳


Shh, don't even say that. The birth certificate may give an age, but the heart, soul and tenacity keeps us plugging along. I couldn't imagine, being too old, some day, to do the things I love and enjoy doing. Yeah, achy, not as strong, not as fast, and stiff sometimes. Takes 3 (three) trips to unload a bale of hay because the strings are cut first, and feed gets emptied into 5 (five) gallon buckets with lids from the bed of the truck, for carrying everything to the hay barn .... The way I see it, my bones are being strengthened and I'm getting extra steps in on those days.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very well said.


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Was reading through this and yup my poor body feels like it is 80 plus when I am a little over half of that. I joke all the time I need a nap but my tinnitus keeps me awake at night and most the time I am running on very little sleep. So my husband has been handling the hay bales up in the loft since I had to have back surgery a few year ago from being rear ended at a red light. He fell down the stairs to the loft yesterday. I don't want to say I told him So but had warned that the loose hay he drops on the stairs should be cleaned off each time. . . Well he slid down the stairs on his back. Poor guy is sore today. Once I saw he was alright told him I was relieved because I can't pick him up. Told him I would of had to put him on the dolly or drag him with the tractor lol


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

NigerianNewbie said:


> Shh, don't even say that. The birth certificate may give an age, but the heart, soul and tenacity keeps us plugging along. I couldn't imagine, being too old, some day, to do the things I love and enjoy doing. Yeah, achy, not as strong, not as fast, and stiff sometimes. Takes 3 (three) trips to unload a bale of hay because the strings are cut first, and feed gets emptied into 5 (five) gallon buckets with lids from the bed of the truck, for carrying everything to the hay barn .... The way I see it, my bones are being strengthened and I'm getting extra steps in on those days.


Love this. It’s all a matter of perspective. 




DDFN said:


> . . . Well he slid down the stairs on his back. Poor guy is sore today. Once I saw he was alright told him I was relieved because I can't pick him up. Told him I would of had to put him on the dolly or drag him with the tractor lol


Oh my gosh, I’m so glad he’s okay, but what a sight that would have been to see if you had to drag him via dolly or tractor.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I read this once and it has stuck with me

Age is mind over matter
If you don't mind, it don't matter 😁


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Well @happybleats ...the "mind" stops working too...lol lol lol
What was that? 🤣😂😜🤪💝


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

FizzyGoats said:


> Love this. It’s all a matter of perspective.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh my gosh, I’m so glad he’s okay, but what a sight that would have been to see if you had to drag him via dolly or tractor.


Thanks I am glad he is ok too. Got him a chiropractic appt for this evening for a tune up lol. I was so ready to go grab the tractor key too lol that or the lawn mower cart. Told him would need tractor to climb the hill lol


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

😃


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Guess it is a good idea to get one if those deer sleds. You know the ones you can pull the deer out of the woods with. You could have hubby just roll over in it, and you could tie a rope to it & your tractor...Pull hubby anywhere you need!🤪😜😂🤣😁


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Lol I don’t know I like the idea of dragging with the tractor. Or maybe get a hip lift for the cows and lift him up with that.


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Moers kiko boars said:


> Guess it is a good idea to get one if those deer sleds. You know the ones you can pull the deer out of the woods with. You could have hubby just roll over in it, and you could tie a rope to it & your tractor...Pull hubby anywhere you need!🤪😜😂🤣😁


That would be a great idea. Issue I had he was still half way on the stairs before he stopped sliding down them. Told him tonight next time I am charging for the New amusement park ride.


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Jessica84 said:


> Lol I don’t know I like the idea of dragging with the tractor. Or maybe get a hip lift for the cows and lift him up with that.


Oh didn't think of that! Good thing my hubby is slim or I would be in serious trouble. Lol he is strong as all get out but slim. I out weigh him it's sad.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I refuse to get on the scale so I have no idea what our weight difference is lol I think the only thing saving me is hes 6’ and I’m 5’2  
That’s another thing about aging! Most of my life I have been a skinny mini UNTIL 30! Dang hormones got me good. A funny story. My SIL is a slim thing. She thinks it’s great (as she should!) and I warned her I was super thin until I hit 30. She laughed and said that she doesn’t think she could ever not be super thin. I told her as someone that was 105 pounds yep it absolutely can happen. Well guess who is now 31 and no longer starved looking thin?! First thing I said was TOLD YA SO!!! Although I cant totally lie, not just hormones my soda and candy addiction doesn’t help


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

Jessica84 said:


> I refuse to get on the scale so I have no idea what our weight difference is lol I think the only thing saving me is hes 6’ and I’m 5’2
> That’s another thing about aging! Most of my life I have been a skinny mini UNTIL 30! Dang hormones got me good. A funny story. My SIL is a slim thing. She thinks it’s great (as she should!) and I warned her I was super thin until I hit 30. She laughed and said that she doesn’t think she could ever not be super thin. I told her as someone that was 105 pounds yep it absolutely can happen. Well guess who is now 31 and no longer starved looking thin?! First thing I said was TOLD YA SO!!! Although I cant totally lie, not just hormones my soda and candy addiction doesn’t help


Are we related? Lol! The height difference between my husband and myself is the exact same and I share your candy and soda addiction (though I call it pop, not soda, which baffles southerners, they honestly don’t know what I mean). I gained weight in my early thirties, weirdly lost it again this last year…so there’s hope.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Wait until you all hit 40's, 50's and 60's. Gravity does it's best to pull Everything down! And age seems to want to add padding
upon padding. LOL


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Lol so funny how people call different things. I call a refrigerator a fridge, my dad calls it a ice box. He Asked mh daughter to get him a drink out of the ice box and she was looking all over for a ice chest to get a drink out of lol 
Yeah goats rock more padding as we age because we bounce less and less as we get older lol


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

FizzyGoats said:


> Are we related? Lol! The height difference between my husband and myself is the exact same and I share your candy and soda addiction (though I call it pop, not soda, which baffles southerners, they honestly don’t know what I mean). I gained weight in my early thirties, weirdly lost it again this last year…so there’s hope.


Are you my long lost sister? I too call it pop or more formal soda pop at times. My grandma akways called it pop so i just ssid it instead. When kids would ask me what or to repeat I would say you know soda pop.

Let's not talk about weight gain. Was about 105 to 110 through high school then 145 for a long time. . . Now being a teacher and so much time on the laptop doing lesson plans it's gone up. I need to lose some weight myself.


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Goats Rock said:


> Wait until you all hit 40's, 50's and 60's. Gravity does it's best to pull Everything down! And age seems to want to add padding
> upon padding. LOL


Still in my 40s at this point but I resemble this comment


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

DDFN said:


> Are you my long lost sister? I too call it pop or more formal soda pop at times. My grandma akways called it pop so i just ssid it instead. When kids would ask me what or to repeat I would say you know soda pop.


What?! Another Tennessean who calls it pop? Ok, that’s just scary. Maybe we are related. 🤣

@Jessica84, my dad called the fridge an icebox too. 

I am 43 (as of today, actually), and I don’t feel much different than when I was 37. I’m actually slimmer and in better shape now than I was then. However, small text is starting to blur a bit on occasion, so I have a feeling the need to hold things farther from my face to read them is in my near future.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

FizzyGoats said:


> What?! Another Tennessean who calls it pop? Ok, that’s just scary. Maybe we are related. 🤣
> 
> @Jessica84, my dad called the fridge an icebox too.
> 
> I am 43 (as of today, actually), and I don’t feel much different than when I was 37. I’m actually slimmer and in better shape now than I was then. However, small text is starting to blur a bit on occasion, so I have a feeling the need to hold things farther from my face to read them is in my near future.


Happy birthday!


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

FizzyGoats said:


> What?! Another Tennessean who calls it pop? Ok, that’s just scary. Maybe we are related. 🤣
> 
> @Jessica84, my dad called the fridge an icebox too.
> 
> I am 43 (as of today, actually), and I don’t feel much different than when I was 37. I’m actually slimmer and in better shape now than I was then. However, small text is starting to blur a bit on occasion, so I have a feeling the need to hold things farther from my face to read them is in my near future.


Happy Birthday!🧁🎂🎉


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

I appreciate everyone's sense of humor here! I always said I wanted to live to 100. When I turned 25, I said I was 1/4 of the way there! Now, pushing 30, my joints are already starting to give me trouble if I spend too much time on hard surfaces. I'm going to look for some work boots that are easier on my feet and legs. Never thought I'd have to do that this soon, but here I am!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Happy birthday Fizzygoats!!! I hope its a wonderful day for you today! Tell those turkeys of yours to give you a break today and go in their pen like smart birds this evening


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Ugh cement! I think it is every country person who is used to normal ground worst enemy! The cement is why I detest shopping. Ok ok and people get on my nerves as well lol


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Cedarwinds Farm said:


> I appreciate everyone's sense of humor here! I always said I wanted to live to 100. When I turned 25, I said I was 1/4 of the way there! Now, pushing 30, my joints are already starting to give me trouble if I spend too much time on hard surfaces. I'm going to look for some work boots that are easier on my feet and legs. Never thought I'd have to do that this soon, but here I am!


The secret is sole inserts! I had some dubarry inserts and made my boots much more comfortable. Yes I thought I always wanted to live into early 100s but now think unless body parts start becoming like mr potato head I won't make it to 100.


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Oh p.s. happy birthday guess my eyes first missed that.


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

Happy Birthday FizzyGoats! 🍁 🎉 🎀 💐 🍂


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

🥳    Happy birthday @FizzyGoats!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Happy birthday. 🎊🎉🎁


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Now I don’t feel so bad about getting older, haha. 
You all make it much easier.


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Glad our duct tape held together bodies can help! Lol duct tape and super glue! I am at the point I have to have my glasses to see far away but having to pull them up to focus better upclose.


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Happy Birthday, Fizzy! Give yourself extra goat cuddles today! 🥳


----------



## MyGoatsAreWeirdDogs13 (Jan 14, 2021)

Jessica84 said:


> This is a laugh with me or I might cry post lol also you young people enjoy being young!!
> I am a pretty active person just with my day to day chores. But I must admit it has been a long time since I have put some major miles in a saddle, or on foot.
> So yesterday and the day before I have been helping my parents gather cattle since my husband is on vacation and can be the taxi driver for my son. The first day I pull my old mare out and saddle her up. We rode up this mountain and found some cows. A example of what is as like, if you look at the closest mountain in this picture you can see the meadow and that is where we found them. We get them down and it’s getting dark. We tried to set up the portable corral but the battery was dead. We didn’t want to loose them so I offered to just walk them in on foot. 6.3 miles later and I got them!
> View attachment 214228
> ...


37? Your body may be acting old but trust me, you're not. My mom's 51 and still goes to the gym with my stepdad in the mornings. SHE'S old, and doing fine. Enjoy the 30's while you can, 40 hits hard, to what I've heard.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

MyGoatsAreWeirdDogs13 said:


> My mom's 51...... SHE'S old,


Oh ouch.. 😅 some of us older gals might get our feeling hurt with that one 🤣 (joking of course) (I'm 58 young)


----------



## MyGoatsAreWeirdDogs13 (Jan 14, 2021)

happybleats said:


> Oh ouch.. 😅 some of us older gals might get our feeling hurt with that one 🤣 (I'm 58 young)


My bad


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

MyGoatsAreWeirdDogs13 said:


> My bad



I was making a joke..hope I didn't offend you 😁


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Happy belated birthday @Jessica84 , I hope your body feels better now!
Happy birthday @FizzyGoats , I hope you had a wonderful day!

Reading all this I suddenly feel old, which I don’t normally feel... I am 52 (I think). As for the padding, I was worried about that coming, but ready, and then I got goats. I had no time to eat or worry about weight anymore. 🤣


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

Goodness, I remember being in the 50's fondly. I'm of an age, very few people know what the count is anymore. And I might fudge the numbers if asked.


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

Thanks for the birthday wishes. It was great, definitely better than Jessica’s. 🤣

@MellonFriend, my goats did give extra cuddles today. They must have heard you. They were also super weird and hilarious today. One tried to drive the tractor. She wasn’t good at it. 

@Jessica84, my turkeys went in perfectly this evening. Next time I can’t get them in, I’m calling on you for some more of that turkey voodoo that you do.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Happy Birthdsy @FizzyGoats ! I hope you had a GREAT Day! And many more to you!💝


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Hey I mean I hit my personal gym every day and probably will until the day I die.
Just my gym is physical labor  today’s work out was hand loading 25 bales of hay on a trailer and I got to mix it up and change truck tires one the semi truck lol 
Madhouse my weight flexes. I loose a lot of weight around July when we have to gather the cows, brand and vaccinate everyone to ship out and then I loose weight again during kidding where it’s a choice between food and sleep and I always pick sleep lol. 
Fizzygoat I’m so happy your had a great day. And I am totally a turkey god so you just let me know when then need to get straightened out again lol


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

happybleats said:


> Oh ouch.. 😅 some of us older gals might get our feeling hurt with that one 🤣 (joking of course) (I'm 58 young)


You area young 58. One if my uncle's was still starting horses at 73 and better than most young trainers. Everyone says you are as young as you feel but I feel 80. . . I am not 80! 

Had a student comment on my gray hairs before lol natural highlights kids!


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

Jessica84 said:


> Hey I mean I hit my personal gym every day and probably will until the day I die.
> Just my gym is physical labor  today’s work out was hand loading 25 bales of hay on a trailer and I got to mix it up and change truck tires one the semi truck lol
> Madhouse my weight flexes. I loose a lot of weight around July when we have to gather the cows, brand and vaccinate everyone to ship out and then I loose weight again during kidding where it’s a choice between food and sleep and I always pick sleep lol.
> Fizzygoat I’m so happy your had a great day. And I am totally a turkey god so you just let me know when then need to get straightened out again lol


Lol! My weight is the same! I'm usually skinny all summer, and also in the colder parts of winter. I just burn everything off with all the work that has to be done. Fall is my 'fat time'...the animals put on a little extra for winter and so do I.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I think fall is the worst for me too. I couldn’t tell you for sure because I won’t buy new batteries for my scale lol my pants say it is though.
Oh I’m gonna tell on myself right now! So we had cows out this morning. I have been slacking on laundry so been living in yoga and PJ pants when I can. Anyways I am not about to go out in public in pj pants so I grab my last pants in the drawer. I got them up over my behind but could not button them. I’m in a hurry so said forget it and just grabbed a long sweatshirt. So I chased cows around this morning with my pants unbuttoned 

DDFN that is going to be my dad. He is 66 and I can not keep up with that man! The only thing that is “old” on him is his poor hands. Things like threading a nut on a bolt he has a hard time doing. But no matter what he is doing I jump in and help so maybe I’m helping keep him young lol


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

Jessica84 said:


> I think fall is the worst for me too. I couldn’t tell you for sure because I won’t buy new batteries for my scale lol my pants say it is though.
> Oh I’m gonna tell on myself right now! So we had cows out this morning. I have been slacking on laundry so been living in yoga and PJ pants when I can. Anyways I am not about to go out in public in pj pants so I grab my last pants in the drawer. I got them up over my behind but could not button them. I’m in a hurry so said forget it and just grabbed a long sweatshirt. So I chased cows around this morning with my pants unbuttoned
> 
> DDFN that is going to be my dad. He is 66 and I can not keep up with that man! The only thing that is “old” on him is his poor hands. Things like threading a nut on a bolt he has a hard time doing. But no matter what he is doing I jump in and help so maybe I’m helping keep him young lol


Well, sounds like you didn't lose your pants, so it worked out for you!


----------



## MyGoatsAreWeirdDogs13 (Jan 14, 2021)

happybleats said:


> I was making a joke..hope I didn't offend you 😁


No, you didn't. Not at all. It's just a thing I do, I guess. That and saying southern stuff without a southern accent and not noticing


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Jessica84 said:


> I think fall is the worst for me too. I couldn’t tell you for sure because I won’t buy new batteries for my scale lol my pants say it is though.
> Oh I’m gonna tell on myself right now! So we had cows out this morning. I have been slacking on laundry so been living in yoga and PJ pants when I can. Anyways I am not about to go out in public in pj pants so I grab my last pants in the drawer. I got them up over my behind but could not button them. I’m in a hurry so said forget it and just grabbed a long sweatshirt. So I chased cows around this morning with my pants unbuttoned
> 
> DDFN that is going to be my dad. He is 66 and I can not keep up with that man! The only thing that is “old” on him is his poor hands. Things like threading a nut on a bolt he has a hard time doing. But no matter what he is doing I jump in and help so maybe I’m helping keep him young lol


Yeah my dad is same,way other than back issues and hands. I have to fix and,work on the backhoe for him telling me what to do.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

DDFN said:


> Had a student comment on my gray hairs before lol natural highlights kids!


I have been going grey since I was 16. (Grandpa was totally grey before 30) started coloring my hair in my mid 20s..stopped coloring it about 4 years ago lol. Now I see girls in their 20s coloring their hair to be grey lol.. I come by mind naturally 😁


----------



## MyGoatsAreWeirdDogs13 (Jan 14, 2021)

happybleats said:


> I have been going grey since I was 16. (Grandpa was totally grey before 30) started coloring my hair in my mid 20s..stopped coloring it about 4 years ago lol. Now I see girls in their 20s coloring their hair to be grey lol.. I come by mind naturally 😁


People actually try to get their hair gray!?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Yes!! If you Google it..they show all kinds of shades of grey lol


----------



## alwaystj9 (Apr 10, 2019)

This is a good thread for me, I turned 60 this year. It makes me feel better.
My brain thinks I am 40 but my body is definitely 60 or more.
Fizzygoats I understand about the small print. I was always so proud of being the only one in my family who didn't need glasses!
Now I have 15 pairs of super-strength cheaters and can never find any of them!
At work they found me bifocal safety glasses...In clear & dark!
I also seem to be adding one new medication every other year or so.
Falling down is scarier than it used to be, too...and with goats/critters underfoot I trip a lot.
I started tripping more at work (I work outdoors in a tankfield) and I think I don't pick my feet up as high as I used to.
I do want to live to 100 - just to aggravate my kids!


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Yeah, I know about pride. I used to be proud of being flexible, physically and mentally, having good eyesight...
But things creep in slowly, like the habit of not bending the knees every single time I bend down, even though I know I should. 
I also find my anxiety has gone up with age. I find I am getting closer to what I have seen in my mother for some years now. Getting anxious when a new thing is comping up.
I don’t think I am getting wiser with age. Maybe more humble. Maybe.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

So we are gonna talk about age...ugggg. im older than all of you. Ive always been arhletic,runner & weight lifter..for my sanity. I worked in the medical field for 25 years. Then retired. No Im not rich, insurance companies are though, & big pharma. Lol I work on my goats now. Pick em uo , hold them over my knee. I just bought my first standing head stall. Havent used it yet. Im 5 ft 3 ³/⁴. I weigh about 140. Ive been smaller, but my whole life has changed. Im not running anymore for miles, just chaseing goats that escape my grip. Im not lifting weights, just pounding fence posts, running screw guns, wiring up cattle panels, pulling old wood fence posts. Hanging chain link fence. Ive gotten pretty good with those wire pliers..heh heh. I can grab a goat, hold it horns( great handle) give those boluses, and drench them. I use the tractor to move hay. The hardest thing on me..2 things really..getting on my horse, or getting up on the tractor🤪 .I used to go straight up. Now I hop few times and go uuuuuuuggggghhhhhh to get up there..Poor Gypsy,,,she looks at me like she understands how I feel...lol


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

happybleats said:


> Yes!! If you Google it..they show all kinds of shades of grey lol


Lol oh dear I remember when my sister in law told me her toddler accidentally purchased magic Mike on Amazon because the toddler thought it was a magician. . . Oh dear! I would never trust kids with Amazon without supervision. (Or maybe it was Netflix not sure )


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

happybleats said:


> I have been going grey since I was 16. (Grandpa was totally grey before 30) started coloring my hair in my mid 20s..stopped coloring it about 4 years ago lol. Now I see girls in their 20s coloring their hair to be grey lol.. I come by mind naturally 😁


Oh right there with you . Dads cousin was gray in high school. I was actually born with a gray patch at the base of my skull. It's was odd and had what my mom called rainbow hair of every color growing up. Started dye red in high school as I wanted to be a red head like my dad lol tomboy here! When it started going more grayi stopped using hair dye. All natural. Well once in high school I did use purple for school colors lol


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

I never worried about gray hairs..I tell anyone who notices that I’ve earned each and every one of them😁 
They’re to be proud of. 😉


----------



## alwaystj9 (Apr 10, 2019)

I think I am "roan".


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I don’t worry about grey either because I cover that up lol getting my hair done is my one and only real girly thing i do. Even then it’s only about every 3 months, my hair doesn’t grow that fast. 
I guess I am old beyond my years when it comes to the new thing with hair. My son has two best friends. One of their moms has all green hair, the other has half green half blue on each side. And here I am with my pretend natural highlights lol they are both absolutely sweet ladies but no way could I even even attempt to pull that off


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Sorry Im not girlie girl. My hair has gray in it. I have wrinkles. I have earned each one. Im not supposed to look younger than my adult kids. Its thier turn at youth. I just enjoy my life as long as I can. Being outside with..my goats and laughing at their antics keeps me young. And I dont have mirrors all over my house...only in the bathrooms..lol 🙃


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Moers kiko boars said:


> Sorry Im not girlie girl. My hair has gray in it. I have wrinkles. I have earned each one. Im not supposed to look younger than my adult kids. Its thier turn at youth. I just enjoy my life as long as I can. Being outside with..my goats and laughing at their antics keeps me young. And I dont have mirrors all over my house...only in the bathrooms..lol 🙃


Yep, what she said lol ☺😉🙃


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Haha, it isn’t grey, it is called silver or chrome and is indeed something well earned and full of wisdom. 
Years of a book of knowledge earned.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

It's interesting how the general public treats grey haired women-(not sure about men). At Walmart, I am pretty much invisible- (unless I just came from the buck pen!)
People pass by, no eye contact, the check out people (I refuse to do self checkout) treat one with mostly grey hair like they are senile. 
I colored my hair a few years ago, back to it's pretty much brown. At the store, the change was remarkable- people were less rude, the checkout people
talked to me like I was a regular person- more eye contact. It was really strange! I think its time to go get another bottle of Ms Clarol!

Young people sure don't respect their elders anymore.


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

toth boer goats said:


> Haha, it isn’t grey, it is called silver or chrome and is indeed something well earned and full of wisdom.
> Years of a book of knowledge earned.


One ofmy uncle's had platinum hair. I mean natural and looked good but it was so funny because he favored one of my bucks hair do!


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Goats Rock said:


> It's interesting how the general public treats grey haired women-(not sure about men). At Walmart, I am pretty much invisible- (unless I just came from the buck pen!)
> People pass by, no eye contact, the check out people (I refuse to do self checkout) treat one with mostly grey hair like they are senile.
> I colored my hair a few years ago, back to it's pretty much brown. At the store, the change was remarkable- people were less rude, the checkout people
> talked to me like I was a regular person- more eye contact. It was really strange! I think its time to go get another bottle of Ms Clarol!
> ...


I did an experiment once when younger in college and working at the vet clinic dye my hair mid week. Was brownish mixed color natural. Then she purplish maroon red. Same woman I had helped the day before in the clinic was rude to me when I was holding the door open for her to exit one of the exam rooms in small animal. She even asked were the other girl was that had helped before with eye rolls. Humm just because a book looks different doesn't mean it's not a good book. Right . Plus people should respect their elders.


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

alwaystj9 said:


> I think I am "roan".


I am so stealing this!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Goats Rock said:


> It's interesting how the general public treats grey haired women-(not sure about men). At Walmart, I am pretty much invisible- (unless I just came from the buck pen!)
> People pass by, no eye contact, the check out people (I refuse to do self checkout) treat one with mostly grey hair like they are senile.
> I colored my hair a few years ago, back to it's pretty much brown. At the store, the change was remarkable- people were less rude, the checkout people
> talked to me like I was a regular person- more eye contact. It was really strange! I think its time to go get another bottle of Ms Clarol!
> ...


That is terrible! I am the total opposite when I see someone with grey hair. I am on my best behavior and as long as they are not just flat out sour and rude they pretty much have me wrapped around this finger. I get out of their way so they have room to go by. Need help with that can of veggies down there? Im your gal! The lack of helpfulness in this world is really sad


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Jessica84 said:


> That is terrible! I am the total opposite when I see someone with grey hair. I am on my best behavior and as long as they are not just flat out sour and rude they pretty much have me wrapped around this finger. I get out of their way so they have room to go by. Need help with that can of veggies down there? Im your gal! The lack of helpfulness in this world is really sad


I have had times at the grocery store when older women were shopping alone and would ask me questions because no one else would help them. Numerous times I have stopped my shopping and just helped them get their things before getting back on my list. They seem to like to talk alot too from probably not having a lot of people to chat to outside of their trip


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

Haha! 'Roan'! I'm stealing that, I think!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------

